
SpaceX Test Flight Detonated Over Texas Town - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/spacex-test-flight-detonated-over-texas-town-n186436
======
lutorm
SpaceX official statement:
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/502976401729798144](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/502976401729798144)

------
lutorm
KWTX has some videos: [http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Rocket-Explodes-at-
Space-...](http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Rocket-Explodes-at-
Space-X-272370541.html)

------
dlgeek
There's a picture and video in the Business Insider article:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-
explode-2014-8](http://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-explode-2014-8)

------
terravion
Best of luck getting this program back on track.

------
lazylizard
um. just wondering. they have to test for failure conditions too, yes?

